# المحركات Engines وانواعها + توضيح لمحرك الديزل والبنزين



## طارق حسن محمد (26 مايو 2010)

*المحركات *
*Engines*
*وانواعها *


*المحرك Engine ، هو جهاز يقوم بتحويل أشكال الطاقة المتنوعة إلى طاقة حركة.*

*أنواع المحركات*
*من أشهر محركات الإحتراق:*

*محرك ديزل *
*محرك أوتو *
*محرك ستيرلينغ *
*محرك الاحتراق الداخلي *
*المحرك البخاري *
*و عادة ما نجدها في ميدان تحريك الآلات و خاصة النقل كالسيارات والسفن. و توجد محركات أخرى لا تولد الحركة عن طريق إحراق الوقود مثل المحرك كهربائي*

*طريقة عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلى*
*طريقة عمل محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الرباعى الاشواط. المحرك طرق عملة تتكون من اربع اشواط*

*الشوط الاول وهو(شوط السحب)ويكون المكبس (piston) في وضع النزول لاسفل. *
*الشوط الثانى وهو(شوط الضغط )ويكون المكبس (piston) في وضع الصعود. *
*الشوط الثالث وهو(شوط القدرة)ويكون المكبس (piston) وضع النزول لاسفل. *
*الشوط الرابع وهو(شووط الطرد )ويكون المكبس (piston) في وضع الصعود. *


*




*
*رسم بياني يوضح ازاحة المحرك*

*شوط السحب؛يقوم المكبس (piston)بسحب المخلوط الذى يتكون من الهواء والبنزين. *
*شوط الضغط؛يقوم المكبس (piston)بضغط المخلوط لاعلى لاقصى درجة.د *
*شوط الطاقة؛تقوم شمعة الشرر باشعال المخلوط ينتج عن ذلك انفجار المخلوط ويقوم بدفع البستون لاسفل بقوة. *
*شوط الطرد؛يقوم المكبس (piston)بطرد نواتج الاحتراق خارج الاسطوانة. *
*وتتكرر هذة العملية بترتيب معين للاسطوانات وعلى حسب عددالاسطوانات وشكل المحرك كذلك تكون طريقة عمل المحرك الرباعى الاشواط بأختصار.*


*محرك الديزل *
*محرك الديزل هو من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي حيث يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الكامنة في وقود (زيت الغاز)إلى طاقة حركية. أول من اخترع المحرك الديزل هو رودولف ديزل في عام 1892 و الهدف من وراء هذا الإختراع هو إيجاد محرك ذو كفاءة أعلى من كفاءة محرك البنزين. وتأتي الزيادة في الكفاءة من إرتفاع نسبة االضغط (compresses ratio) في محركات الديزل حيث تتراوح ما بين 1:14 إلى 1:25 أما البنزين فيتراوح ما بين 1:8 إلى 1:12 و كما هو معروف أن كفاءة المحرك تتناسب طرديا مع نسبة االضغط.*

*يمكن تفسير كيفية عمل محرك الديزل إستناداً إلى الترموديناميكا التي تصف عملية الديزل (Diesel Process) على النحو التالي:*

*يتم ضغط الغاز تحت ظروف إيزونتروبية أي أن الغاز يضغط دون تبادل للحرارة مع المحيط الخارجي للآلة الضاغطة(النظام). *
*إضافة حرارة للمنظومة مع الإحتفاظ بنفس الضغط (isobaric). *
*تمدد الغاز إيزونتروبيا. *
*إخراج الحرارة من الآلة الضاغطة مع المحافظة على نفس الحجم. *



*البنية الميكانيكية لمحرك الديزل*
*يتكون المحرك من مجموعه من المكابس تتناوب في حركة إزاحة ذهابا وإيابا من أجل إدارة عمود ( الكرنك ) وبذلك تتولُّد حركة دورانية من حركه ترددية منتظمة.*

*شرح كيفية عمل الكباس الواحد *
*يهبط الكباس في الاسطوانه المحكمة الغلق علية ليسحب الهواء ويملاء به الفراغ داخل الأسطوانة#وعند مكان معين من صعوده يتم حقن الديزل اللازم للإشتعال. *
*تحت الضغط العالي والحرارة الكافية مع وجود وقود يحدث احتراق قوي كاف لدفع الكباس إلى أسفل الأسطوانة. *
*يتصل الكباس بوصلات وأجزاء ميكانيكية، تساعد ميكانيكيتها على دوران عمود الكرنك المطلوب دورانه في تحريك القطع الأخرى. *


*



*

*دورة المحرك ذو الاربعة اشواط:- *
*تتكون دورة المحرك من أربع مراحل هي: 1/ السحب. 2/ الانضغاط. 3/ الإشتعال أو الإحتراق. 4/ العادم.*

*دورة المحرك ذو الشوطين:- *
*1/سحب الهواء وطرد العادم في شوط النزول. 2/الضغط والاشتعال في شوط الصعود.*

*ملاحظة:- هذه المحركات لاتحتوي على صمامات لدخول الهواء وخروج العادم وانما تحتوي على فتحات جانبية في اسفل الاسطوانة.*

*وتصنف محركات الديزل من حيث السرعة ب :- 1-محركات بطيئة السرعة. 2-محركات متوسطة السرعة. 3-محركات عالية السرعة.*

*ميزات و مساوئ محرك ديزل*
*ذو كفاءة عالية مقارنة بمحرك البنزين. لنفس حجم المحرك يكون محرك الديزل ذو قدرة و عزم دوران أعلى من محرك البنزين.. *
*يعتبر وقود الديزل ذو تكلفة منخفضة مقارنة بباقي أنواع الوقود كما أن الطاقة الكامنة فيه أعلى من الطاقة الكامنة في وقود البنزين. *
*إن نسبة الضغط العالية في محركات الديزل والتي تصل إلى 1:25 يجبر المصمم على زيادة حجم ووزن المحرك مما يؤدي إلى غلاء محركات الديزل نسبيا. *
*تستخدم محركات الديزل بكثرة في المعدات التي تحتاج قدرة وعزماً عاليين، على سبيل المثال مولدات الكهرباء الضخمة والآليات الكبيرة، لأن الكتلة الكبيرة لمحركات الديزل تجعل تعجيل التسارعي للمحرك قليلا مقارنة بمحرك البنزين مما يقلل من رغبة في استخدامها في السيارات الصغيرة. *
*يمكن الحصول على سرعات بطيئة مباشرة من المحرك دون اللجوء إلى علبة تخفيض السرعات .كما هو الحال في *
*محركات السفن الضخمة.*


*



*


*



*

*محرك الديزل الحديث في السيارات*
*تعتمد محركات الديزل على مبدئ الإشتعال الذاتي لخليط الوقود بالهواء إلا أن هذا الخليط تطبيقيا لا يشتعل حين يكون المحرك باردا مما يجعل محرك الديزل يحتاج رغم كونه محرك إشتعال ذاتي إلى شموع إشعال. كما أن المحرك يحتاج ليبدئ عمله إلى أن يطلقه محرك كهربائي. أي أنه في البداية يقوم محرك كهربائي بتحريكه و بضخ الهواء فيه. تستعمل العديد من المحركات تقنية صمام الضخ الموحد common rail الذي يمكن من الوصول إلى درجات عالية من الضغط بالوقود و التحكم في في ضخه في غرف إحتراق المحرك و هو نظام موجود تقريبا في معظم المحركات ذلت الضخ المباشر أي المحركات التي يتم مباشرة إحراق الوقود فيها بعد خروجه من المضخة على عكس أنظمة الضخ الغير المباشرة حيث تكون طريقة بناء غرفة الإحتراق و الضخ بكيفية تجعل الخليط يختلط جيدا قبل الإحتراق حيث أن هذه التقنية لا لزوم لها في تقنية الضخ المباشر. محركات الديزل الحديثة كلها متحكم فيها عن طريق حاسوب إلكتروني مضمن في السيارة يقوم بالتحكم في كمية الوقود المضخة في غرف الإحتراق بالإضافة إلى التحكم في العديد من المعاملات الأخرى إنطلاقا إما من نماذج عن تلك العمليات أو عن مستشعرات مثل مستشعر لمدا أو مستشعر التدفق الهوائي. يمكن التحكم في محركات الديزل من الوصول إلى خاصيات أفضل و الحصول على قوة أكبر باستهلاك أقل للديزل بالإضافة إلى التحكم في نسبة الإنبعاثات.*



*محرك بنزين *
*محرك أوتو أو محرك بنزين هو مصطلح يستعمل للدلالة على محرك الاحتراق الداخلي الذي يتم فيه إشعال خليط الوقود والهواء بواسطة شرارة. يختلف هذا المحرك عن محرك الديزل الذي تتم عملية الإشعال فيه نتيجة للضغط. قد يكون المحرك ذو مشواران (شوطان) أو ذو أربعة مشاوير (أشواط).*

*أشواط المحرك *
*1.1 الشوط الأول: مشوار السحب *
*1.2 الشوط الثاني: شوط الضغط *
*1.3 الشوط الثالث: شوط القدرة *
*1.4 الشوط الرابع: شوط العادم *


*



*

*الشوط الأول: مشوار السحب*
*حيث يتحرك المكبس من الأعلى(النقطة الميتة العليا) إلى الأسفل(النقطة الميتة السفلى)،فتحدث خلخلة (انخفاض في الضغط) فتحد, ويكون صمام السحب مفتوحاً حيث يسمح بدخول الخليط المكون من الوقود والهواء بينما يكون صمام العادم مغلقا, إلى غرفة الإحتراق, - وهناك إختلاف في طرق التي يتم فيها تكوين الخليط, وأما الطريقة الحديثة ففيها يقوم المكبس بسحب الهواء فقط من النطاق الخارجي ماراً بمنقيات ومصافي ( فلاتر ) بينما تقوم البخاخات بنثر الهواء بشكل جزيئات في انبوب السحب, وبذلك يتكون الخليط.*

*وينتهي شوط السحب بوصول المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى, أي نهاية الشوط الذي يتحرك المكبس فيه ضمن الاسطوانة.*

*الشوط الثاني: شوط الضغط*
*وبهذا المشوار, يتحرك المكبس من النقطة الميتة السفلى ( التي كان قد وصلها في نهاية شوط السحب ) إلى النقطة الميتة العليا, وهي أعلى نقطة ممكن أن يصلها المكبس ضمن الاسطوانة, ضاغطا بذلك الخليط ورافعاً درجة حراراته نتيجة الضغط, مع الملاحظة بأن الصبابان في حالة الضغط يكونا مغلقين.*

*وفي نهاية شوط الضغط أي عند وصول المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا, تنطلق الشرارة من شمعة الاشعال, المبينة صورتها بين الصبابين. ليبداً بذلك شوط القدرة.*

*الشوط الثالث: شوط القدرة*
*عند وصول المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا تقوم شمعة الاشعال بإرسال الشرارة, بتوقيت وقوة معينتين مفجرة بذلك الخليط المكون من البترول والهواء, والذي قد ضغط ورفعت درجة حرارته نتيجة لحركة المكبس في مشوار الضغط كما أسلفنا سابقا. ونتيجة للضغط وتوفر العوامل التالية ( هواء + بترول + ضغط وفي النهاية شرارة ) فيحدث الاشعال الذي ينتقل بسرعة بين جزيئات الخليط مولداً قوة ضغط كبيرة مؤثرة على سطح المكبس فتقوم بدفعه إلى الأسفل أي من النقطة الميتة العليا إلى النقطة الميتة السلفلى, وهذا الشوط يسمى بالشوط الفعال, أو شوط القدرة لأن المجرك يعتمد في عمله على القوة التي يولدها شوط القدرة,*

*الشوط الرابع: شوط العادم*
*يبدأ هذا الشوط بإنتهاء شوط القدرة, حيث يرتفع المكبس من النقطة الميتة السفلى إلى النقطة الميتة العليا, مع فتح صباب العادم سامحاً بخروج العادم المتولد عن احتراق الخليط, طارحاً إياه إلى الهواء الخارجي.*

*وبذلك نكون قد اتتمنا عملة الاحتراق كاملة في المحرك.*

*ربما سيطرح السؤال نفسه: من أين اتت حركة المكابس في الأشواط الثلاثة غير شوط القدرة, والجواب هو أن المحرك الذي قد أسلفت في شرحه هو من أربعة اسطوانات. أي انه دائماً تكون أحد المكابس في حالة قدرة والثلاثة الأخرى, في سحب وآخر في عادم وآخر في ضغط.*

*- وهذه الدورة تكون في المحركات رباعية الأشواط, وهناك محركات مزدوجة الأشواط *


*الأسس الترمودينامكية*
*الأشواط الأربعة في محرك إحتراق داخليالأسس الترموديناميكية في محركات الإحتراق الداخلي تنقسم ترتكز على ثلاث قيم حرارية متغيرة و هي: الحجم و الضغط و الحرارة. كل من هذا المتغيرات لها تأثير على القيمتين الأخريتين،و بهذا يتبع التأثير على الطاقة الحرارية المتوفرة في المحرك. بشكل عام، يمكن القول أنه عندما يصغر حجم الغاز المكبوس يزيد ضغطه، فترتفع حرارته. إذن يتم استخدام الطاقة الحرارية لتوليد طاقة حركية بأن يتم تغيير الحالة الطاقية للغاز الموجود في أنبوب المحرك، و ذلك من خلال التحكم بالتغيرات التالية:*

*الإرتفاع أو الهبوط بحرارة الخليط *
*الإرتفاع أو الهبوط بحجم الخليط *
*الإرتفاع أو الهبوط بضغط هذا الخليط *
*من خلال الأشواط الأربعة الحاصلة، تحدث أربع تغيرات ترموديناميكية بفعل العمليات التالية:*

*عملية الضغط*
*المكبس يتحرك إلى فوق في حين أن الصمامات مغلقة. و بهذا:*

*ينخفض حجم الخليط المكبوس *
*ترتفع حرارة الخليط *
*و يزيد ضغطه *
*مما يجعل من الخليط، مادة قابلة للإنفجار. هنا يحصل النظام الحراري على ""الشغل"" الناتج عن الضغط.*

*عملية الإنفجار و زيادة الحرارة*
*هنا تقوم شمعة الإشتعال بحرق الخليط المضغوط، مما يؤدي إلى إنفجاره. و بهذا: *
*يبقى الحجم ثابتا خلال لحظة الإشتعال، كون الإنفجار يحصل بسرعة كبيرة تقرب المالانهاية. *
*تزيد الحرارة بشكل مرتفع جدا. هنا يحصل النظام على الطاقة الحرارية التي ستتحول فيما بعد إلى طاقة حركية *

*عملية التمدد*
*هنا يندفع المكبس إلى الأسفل بفعل الإنفجار، و بهذا:*

*يرتفع حجم الغاز الناتج عن إحتراق الخليط. *
*يهبط الضغط مع فتح صمام العادم عند وصول المكبس إلى النقطة السفلى *
*هنا يحصل النظام الحراري على الشغل الناتج عن دفع الإنفجار للمكبس إلى الأسفل.*

*عملية التخلّص الحراري*
*مع فتح صمام العادم:*

*تنفذ الحرارة إلى الخارج *
*يتم إخراج الغاز العادم من الأنبوب و بهذا يقل حجم الأنبوب و تنخفض حرارته.*


*محرك إحتراق داخلي ذو شوطين *
*يأتي اسم هذا النوع من المحركات لكون طريقة حركتها تتألف من مشوارين للمكبس لأجل إتمام الأشواط الأربعة مقارنة مع محركات الأوتو ذو الأربع مشاوير حيث يتم كل شوط بمشوار. و يسمى هذا النوع من المحركات أيضا بالمحرك بلا صمام، لعدم استخدام الصمامات فيه.*


*



*

*الميزات*
*صغر الحجم لبساطة التصميم *
*الوزن الخفيف بفضل الإستغناء عن الصمامات و توابعها. هنا يقوم المكبس بتنظيم دخول و خروج الخليط. *
*يحصل الإشتعال عند كل مشوار للمكبس. مما يسرع حركة دوران المحرك. *
*طريقة عمله تؤمن له مجالات استخدام أوسع حيث تكون الوضعية الأفقية أو المائلة لازمة. (منشار كهربائي، دراجة نارية جبلية) *
*كلفة تصنيع منخفضة. *
*يتم مزج الزيت بمادة الإحتراق، مما يزيد من إرتفاع نسبة الغازات السامة المنبعثة من المحرك. *

*تطبيقات لمحرك ذو شوطين*
*منشار كهربائي، دراجات نارية، سيارات صغيرة، سيارات سكارت، سكووتر..*


----------



## محمود مشيمش (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jouini87 (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لتميزك أخ طارق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لكم اخوتي الاعزاء مروركم


----------



## alith (12 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الجميل


----------



## محمد تاج ابوالدهب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 أبريل 2012)

أشكر جميع مداخلاتكم


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (23 يوليو 2013)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (26 يوليو 2013)

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد


----------



## jassim78 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## jabbar_k74 (27 يوليو 2013)

شكراً على المعلومات التوضيحية


----------

